# 7t32-7g30 Repair



## SimonD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello to you all.







I'm new here and I have a problem with my Seiko 7T32-7G30

The crown has snapped/come off/whatever and the crystal is quite scratched.

I really like this watch as it's my daily wrist wear and I don't want to give up on it.

I've heard one or two stories regarding Seiko UK and I found this site from a recommendation.

I was told Roy may be able to assist me hopefully.

I want to know if it can be sorted and what sort of price I'd be looking at.

I wonder if the case and strap could be polished but really not an essential.

Thanks, Simon.









A couple of pics. Hope they help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome to the site Simon

Nice watch

Cheers

Lee


----------



## SimonD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to add, the watch works perfectly on all functions, except adjustment via the crown for obvious reasons


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I would drop him a line here and ask him. He doesn't bite 

Welcome to


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

That should be an easy repair - and a crystal swop should be ok too.


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Yep, i'll second that. An easy repair for any competent watchmaker, crystal swap easy too.


----------

